# Мучительный шейный остеохондроз



## KatyaKat (19 Мар 2017)

Доброе день! Мне 29
Началось все 2 года назад , сначала сдавило грудь, потом онемела шея, и лоб, заболел затылок, кружилась голова. Прошло все через пару дней. Через месяца 4 началось все по новой, слабость в руках, такое ощущение что упаду в обморок но не упала, хруст в шее постоянно, онемело лицо.... пошла я к невропатологу он сказал шейный остеохондроз, назначил таблетки уколы, массажи, рентген. Но состояние мое не проходило, становилось все хуже, дергался глаз, бросало в жар, и стояла тяжесть в затылке. Сходила к другому врачу, после обследования сосудов сказали что синдром ПА, попей. Балетки и пройдёт.
Я уехала учится в Канаду, там мануальный терапевт после одного сеанса решил проблему, месяц я жила забыв обо всех болячках, но потом все вернулось и ещё хуже, стали неметь мизинцы и лоб. Ходила я к местным врачам, все анализы хорошие, сделали опять рентген, написали что C4C5,c5C6 занижено расстояние, это кстати совсем другое что мне нашли в России. Просилась на мрт шеи , но они не воспринимают меня серьёзно, говорят я молодая, и не нужно мне мрт , сходи попей расслабляюще таблетки на ночь и подушек купи себе новую. Проверяют глаза, чувствительность рук..., сказали что ничего у меня нет. А тем временем меня накрывает по полной, работала шила, болела шея, хрустела, а потом как накатило состояние что онемела голова, рука, ощущение что сейчас упаду, сердце очень сильно билось, уши заложило.Состояние было примерно5 мин,Увезли на скорой, все прошло сразу, они посмотрели сказали что я очень часто дышала и поэтому пошло онемение, проверили сердце , кровь, все нормально, ненужно мне мрт, отправили домой. Пока спасает массаж на неделю потом все но новой и боль в шее. Зависит так же если понервничаю то мышцы все как камень становятся на шее и на плечах и потом начинается.
Обычно по утрам все хорошо, но потом когда встаю начинает хрустеть шея, потом боль а потом немеет лоб.
Съездить в Россию пока нет возможности , ну может скоро если визу получу.
Помогите мне пожайлуста. Я совсем не знаю что делать. Нашла уже в гугле все возможные болезни у себя

Заранее спасибо


----------



## La murr (19 Мар 2017)

@KatyaKat, Катя, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2017)

Больше похоже на панические атаки.


----------



## KatyaKat (19 Мар 2017)

Уважаемый доктор только панические атаки? А шея хрустит и болит ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2017)

Конечно есть и миофасциальный синдром и  спондилоартроз! Только основные жалобы не на них.
Но начните хоть что-то делать. Полечите боли, приведите в порядок мышцы, войдите в ритм лфк и правильной рабочей нагрузки, если этотрешить проблемы, то и хорошо.


----------



## KatyaKat (20 Мар 2017)

Спасибо большое, а можно как то расписать что именно делать. 
Полечить боли, как таблетками ?
Привести мышцы в порядок? Как?
Лфк, какие то конкретные упражнения ?
Есть ли смысл делать мрт шеи ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2017)

Лечение по инету не назначают, только общие советы из которых вы должны сделать выводы.
Вот тут посмотрите.


----------



## KatyaKat (20 Мар 2017)

Прочитала, спасибо. А про мрт ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2017)

Показаний нет. По желанию.
 Испугаетесь, там же напишут что грыжи.


----------



## KatyaKat (20 Мар 2017)

То есть грыжи там должны быть?

Дело в том что, вот что то накатываешь на голову, она немеет, ноги ватные, я глотать не могу в этот момент. Это все позвоночная артерия или паническая атака?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2017)

Так они у всех, у кого протрузии, у кого экструзии,
У вас не они причина боли.


----------



## KatyaKat (20 Мар 2017)

Спасибо, вы меня успокоили, а то я как введу от чего это все, так мне и ещё хуже становится. Дело в том что врачи здесь вообще ничего не выписывают, только адвил или таленол для всех и от всех болезней. Поэтому как мне устранять эту боль. У меня есть из россси толк о Ношпа и сирдалюд, ещё хондроксид таблетки. Этим можно полечить ?

Может этот снимок чем то поможет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2017)

Снимок качественный, а прямого снимка не было?
Обратите внимание, что шея у Вас выгнута в обратную сторону. Сколиоз и миофасциальный синдром.
Но не все жалобы из-за позвоночника.


----------



## KatyaKat (20 Мар 2017)

Вот прямой



Мне массажист ставит шею на место она потом обратно уходит . Что же с ней делать .мануальный терапевт ?вы имеете ввиду не от позвоночника ? А от куда, на что обратить внимание ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2017)

KatyaKat написал(а):


> Мне массажист ставит шею на место она потом обратно уходит . Что же с ней делать .мануальный терапевт ?вы имеете ввиду не от позвоночника ? А от куда, на что обратить внимание ?


Массажист не должен ставить, это врачебная процедура.
У Вас место не то, как у всех.
Надо:
- лфк
- организация рабочего места и времени
- врач, а не массажист для коррекции
- массажист для массажа



> ...стали неметь мизинцы и лоб
> ... онемела голова, ощущение что сейчас упаду, сердце очень сильно билось, уши заложило
> ...примерно 5 мин,
> ... если понервничаю то мышцы все как камень становятся на шее и на плечах и потом начинается



Это не позвоночник, это нервы, и они ухудшают течение стандартных проблем шейного отдела.


----------



## KatyaKat (20 Мар 2017)

Спасибо что разъяснили. Но вот сегодня шла и совсем не нервнячала, и стала опять покалывания везде и начало накатывать, и ноги ватные и шея кольнула опять. Повторюсь я не нервничала


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2017)

Потому и написал про панические атаки, они без причин.
Но много занимаясь лфк, Вы тренируете организм и если "организм" видит, что он может в спортзале, то он не паникует по мелочам.
В помощь консультация и лекарства от психиатра и какая-нибудь психотерапевтическая практика от психотерапевта, или психологический разбор ситуации от психолога (считай мы этим занимаемся), конечно приведение мышц и позвоночника в норму (в Канаде это массаж, остеопатия и хиропрактика).
И все будет хорошо!


----------



## KatyaKat (21 Мар 2017)

Спасибо, начну заниматься. А какие нибудь пожелания хиропракторам и массажистам , глядя на мой рентген?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2017)

Учитывать, что Ваша норма, это не норма стандартная.


----------



## KatyaKat (13 Май 2017)

Доброе утро ! Давно я не писала. За 2 мес были улучшения...., но потом все снова плюс присоединилась поясница и какой то странный мышечный зуд во всем теле, такой ноющий как после спортзала . Как вы можете прокомментировать? 
Спасибо

Ещё хочу добавить врач проверил кровь , почки, сердце - монитор. Нашли только очень пониженное железо. Сейчас выпросила направление на сити скан шеи. Но ждать месяц


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Май 2017)

Выполняйте рекомендации доктора Ступина.


----------



## KatyaKat (16 Май 2017)

Спасибо. Буду.
Вот у меня появились какие то странные боли, такие ноющие по всему телу, в основном в ноги и ноет поясница. Это тоже от шеи ? Когда наклоняю голову то чувствуется тянется от шеи до поясницы. Такое ощущение что вся разваливаюсь уже

Как бы ломит ноги как при гриппе.


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Выполняйте рекомендации доктора Ступина.


----------



## KatyaKat (17 Май 2017)

Спасибо ещё раз! У меня есть последний вопрос чтобы вас не мучать больше. 
Я выполняю упражнения на шею, там есть такие как запрокидывание головы назад, повороты в лево в право. Могу ли я делать с моей позвоночной артерией это? Почему я спрашиваю, мне эти упражнения показал физио терапевт, я так понимаю он не невролог, к неврологу тут только можно попасть когда уже умирать будешь, а так только просто терапевт смотрит


----------



## Serg33 (18 Май 2017)

У меня по симптомам была похожая ситуация в период обострения как и у вас в начале темы. К стати при грыже в шее могут неметь и ноги но это может быть по причине или грыжи в шее со сдавливанием позвоночного канала или же сильной нестабильности и сдавливанием позвоночного канала позвонком.
Но также может быть и из за проблем в пояснице или других сегментах позвоночника.
Вам надо или обследовать весь позвоночник или же сами следите за симптомами если допустим при некоторых положениях головы или шеи онемения проходят то скорее дело из за нестабильности в шее ну и т.д. одним словом прислушивайтесь к своему телу.
Теперь имея проблемы в позвоночнике вам прийдется подстраиваться под свое тело а не телу под ваши желания как раньше, ну и выполняйте советы врачей.


----------



## KatyaKat (18 Май 2017)

@Serg33, спасибо за ваш ответ
Да у меня ощущение что кости в шее прямо двигаются, когда встаю утром они как будто в кучу собираются. Поясница тоже болеть стала.
А как вы сняли вообще обострение ?


----------



## Serg33 (18 Май 2017)

Вам вроде как врачи написали. Если есть боль то сначало нпвс принимаете и миорелаксанты. Но конкретно лекарства врачи вам должны назначать в зависимости от вашего состояния.
По мере уменьшения боли переходите аккуратно к лфк но делаете упражнения которые не вызывают у вас дискомфорта и боли.
Процесс лечения в моем случае длительный уже примерно месяцев 8 лечусь но у меня было 2 грыжи с5-c6-c7 и нестабильность тоже есть. Сейчас стало легче но как бы гипотония мышц шеи, периодические тянущие боли и напряжение в голове, ком в горле в течении дня бывают. Так что тут процесс лечения длительный. Главное не паниковать, чем быстрее приспособитесь к жизни с хондрозом тем лучше, от паники будет только хуже. Ну и от приема легких успокоительных, если врачи назначают тоже отказываться не стоит.


----------



## KatyaKat (18 Май 2017)

Спасибо! Да я уже поняла что тут тоже от эмоционального состояния зависит. Как на работу идти сразу начинаются симптомы, а когда  выходные, я чувствую себя прекрасно


----------



## Serg33 (18 Май 2017)

Что есть то есть. Остеохондроз нарушает нормальную работу мышц тела так вот хорошие эмоции эндорфины расслабляют мышцы и даже обезбаливают ну и наоборот плохие эмоции напрягают и эффект обратный. Когда вы были здоровы вы этого не замечали при остеохондрозе даже малейшее отклонение может вызывать клинику ну это все на мой взгляд.


----------



## KatyaKat (30 Июн 2017)

Доброе времени суток! Сделала я сити скан шеи. Как вы можете прокомментировать, знаю что все не по-русски, но в заключении только спондилёз с4-с5, с5-с6



Ну и минимальный потеря диска c4c5,c6c7.
Хочу спросить, может ли быть мои симптомы от этого?

Фотографии сити сканы будут через 3 недели.


----------



## AIR (30 Июн 2017)

KatyaKat написал(а):


> Как вы можете прокомментировать, знаю соо все не по-русски


Это точно! Совершенно не по русски..


----------



## KatyaKat (30 Июн 2017)

Как я перевела 

Краниоцервикальное соединение ничем не примечательно
Ограниченная визуализация окружающих мягких тканей кажется ничем не примечательной
Выравнивание позвонков хорошо поддерживается
В верхнем шейном отделе позвоночника нет аномалий. Существует незначительное дисковое пространство, сужающееся при c5-6, C6-7. Никакие выступы диска не идентифицированы
Нет центрального канала или нервного венного стеноза


----------



## KatyaKat (20 Июл 2017)

Получила фотографии сити скана. Прокомментируете пожайлуста



Ещё больше


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2017)

Снимков должно быть Больше.
Вообщем, все что говорили прежде.


----------



## KatyaKat (21 Июл 2017)

Это все что есть. Они похоже сделали не все позвонки. Ну а как вы можете описать? Грыжи нет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2017)

По этим снимкам не отвечу.
Есть. По возрасту положено, вот там где снижение высоты, там и есть.


----------



## KatyaKat (22 Июл 2017)

Здравствуйте доктор!
Посмотрела я ещё эти снимки, там специальная медпрограмма с очень большим количеством снимков. У меня есть ссылка, если у вас есть время посмотреть, буду очень благодарна. Как можно мне ее приватно отправить вам?


----------



## KatyaKat (24 Июл 2017)

Сделала фото снимков. Извиняюсь что так много. Не знаю какие именно будут полезны

           

2

               

3

               

               

4

               

5

               

Я не знаю нужно ли ещё эти круглешки посылать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2017)

Посмотрел. Сколиоз. Спондилоартроз. Протрузии (маленькие грыжи).
Все в стандарте.


----------



## KatyaKat (24 Июл 2017)

Спасибо.


----------



## Натали 123 (24 Ноя 2018)

@KatyaKat, добрый день! Как у вас дела? Расскажи , что с вами было? Вылечилась? У меня точно такая же ситуация. Низкое железо, головокружение, боли в шеи , отдающая в руки, легкий тик мышц, учащённое сердцебиение, тяжесть в затылке. Не пойму остеохондроз или все таки психологические.


----------



## KatyaKat (13 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте. Давно я не заходила сюда так как все прошло и я забыло об этом. Родила ребёнка и перед родами за месяц  все прошло ( может какие гармоны) , и не было до настоящего времени где то год , как бросила кормить грудью так и началось снова. Я ходила на уколы иголками в специальную больницу, ничего не помогало . Потом пошла к мануальному терапевту он сказал что боковые мышцы шеи не работают , отключены . Похрустел , может и он помог.

А теперь - сначала голова болела несколько дней , потом шея захрустела потом огнемёте бровей , нос , потом паническая атака. Но перед этим я нервничала , малыш ночью не спит, грустно как то, потом подруга  рассказала про нашего общего знакомого который умер от рака желудка , и началось , сначала гастрит воспалился потом и шею сковало с головой. ....


----------



## горошек (13 Фев 2019)

@KatyaKat, всё это опять говорит за то, что надо заниматься лечением нервной системы. Во время беременности гормональный фон меняется. У кого-то хуже с нервами становится, а у кого-то лучше. А на последних сроках и при кормлении грудью вырабатывается гормон пролактин. Вот он как раз и действует успокаивающе на н с. Не даром, у многих таблеток для лечения н с есть побочный эффект, связанный с выделениями из груди, болью молочных желёз и сбоем цикла.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (13 Фев 2019)

@KatyaKat, возможно, вы отвлекались во время беременности и первого года после родов, были заняты. А сейчас немного вам это поднадоело и вы устали и начали снова концентрироваться на себе, в ипохондрию уходите (имхо). Знаете, у меня есть знакомый миллионер, но я почему-то не миллионерша ,интересно, почему? Может тоже стоит этого опасаться. (Глупость своих суждений и страхов поняли?)
В отпуск вам к морю с ребеночком вместе и с папкой, или ребеночка с папкой дома (если выдержат) и одной! Или с ребеночком и с бабушками, чтобы помогли они там, разгрузили. Хотя, по мне, дак и с ребеночком на море хорошо! Отвлечься и отдохнуть хорошенько!


----------



## KatyaKat (13 Фев 2019)

Самое интересное что месяц назад с моря вернулись и началось , наверное Погода влияет тоже там тепло солнышко а здесь холод .


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Фев 2019)

KatyaKat написал(а):


> Самое интересное что месяц назад с моря вернулись и началось , наверное Погода влияет тоже там тепло солнышко а здесь холод .


 бывает после отпуска у многих хандра от холода) ну ничего, крепитесь люди, скоро лето))
Дак и отпуск отпуску рознь! Например мне нравится отдыхать с близкими, но это больше не отдых, а путешествия) маме то одно не нравится, то другое, даже приходится подстраиваться под режим и интересы мамы или мужа, смотря с кем отдыхаю. А вот одна в санатории - это вот совсем другой отдых, это прям вот релакс, никого знакомого, мне например, даже разговаривать на отдыхе иногда лень, не то, что близкими уделять время. Я уже не беру семейный отдых в Турции, в отелях с аниматорами и кучей детей) это, конечно, не отдых)))


----------



## KatyaKat (14 Июн 2019)

Добрый день врачи форума. Дела мои   то хорошо , то опять все начинается по новой ....ходила к натуропрату он ставил иньекции с сахаром в шею, в какие то глубокие мышцы, использовал аппарат УЗИ,  в первый раз помогло на мес,   потом уже не помогало. Чейчас болит шея , спина возде лопаток, хочется как будто растянуть что-то, и хрустнуть.иногда онемения, зависит от положения что я делаю, если сижу с телефоном то шея основанная начинает неметь, когда с сыном хожу на руках,  он тяжёлый, шея тоже скованна и онемения.  Пошла к врачу семейному, она утверждает что чувства онемения бровей это от мозга а не от шеи , направила на МРТ головы, его ждать 3 месяца если не больше , я себе места не нахожу , накрутила себя , почитала интернет....как вы думаете это от шеи или от ПА или от мозга.?

Напомню что год ничего не было . Так же хожу в спорт зал, может вы скажете что можно делать а что нельзя


----------



## KatyaKat (14 Июн 2019)

Вот если посмотреть то правый глаз как будто кожи больше нависает

Это может быть связано с шеей или что-то посерьёзнее? Когла шея не болит то глаза как ьротше тонуса на коже


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2019)

Наберите в поиске: мимические мышцы иннервация.
Получите список нервов черепно-мозговых. Не позвоночных.


KatyaKat написал(а):


> Вот если посмотреть то правый глаз как будто кожи больше нависает


... как будто ...
А если покажите все лицо, то он 100% будет асимметричным.
Не вижу патологии.


----------



## KatyaKat (15 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Наберите в поиске: мимические мышцы иннервация.
> Получите список нервов черепно-мозговых. Не позвоночных.


Это значит что нужно МРТ головы ?

Или это из за позвоночной артерии

Или их за нервов?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Наберите в поиске: мимические мышцы иннервация.
> Получите список нервов черепно-мозговых. Не позвоночных.





KatyaKat написал(а):


> Это значит что нужно МРТ головы ?


Если хотите убедиться, что проблема не существенная - Мрт.
Повторюсь - некая асимметрия лица, норма.


----------



## KatyaKat (16 Июн 2019)

Спасибо за ответы


----------



## Горбун из Нотр Дама (20 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Повторюсь - некая асимметрия лица, норма.


А чем обусловлено такого легкомысленное отношение к лицу у природы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2019)

Так и ягодицы разные!
Присмотритесь к соседке!


----------

